# Basshunter



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

I have discovered a new world of music! Basshunter. I heard Botten Anna and got hooked. Comments? And can someone please give some good links for music?


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Basshunter sucks. Don't listen to it. Take it from a fucking Swedish guy, STOP LISTENING. NOW!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh wow, where have you been the last two years?

Seriously, Basshunter happened and is over. Not even the slut of my year would sleep with him when he asked (note _when_, he actually did ask her).



His music is very, very cheesy. Sometimes it's fun to listen to if you're in a stupid mood, but to be fair, it's crap.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 25, 2009)

Where have you been for the past 2-3 years? Oh right, being retarded. Basshunter is a moronic, talentless fuck who is a blight upon Swedish musicians. 

Oh and it's "Botten Anna". Learn to spell for christ sake. Granted you're not Swedish but still >:C


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Listen to somthin u can dance to ( i do jumpstyle and a little bit of shuffle) check out stuff like.

Headhunterz

punkbusterz

smf-hahaha

patrick jumpen

jekyll and hyde

or trance generators
i could go on forever but i dont want to type that much.

almost forgot dark oscilators


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 25, 2009)

omg it's like an irc bot lol i went tehre and said hi to the but bot she dint say hi back :[ lol


----------



## Thatch (Aug 25, 2009)

10/10 OP, great style, want to see more.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 25, 2009)

He also made a song about DoTa.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

I just discover Swedish music not too long ago. Sorry if it offends. ^^. I love Basshunter. And he isn't THAT un-attractive. <3


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> He also made a song about DoTa.


 

Touche


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

I just cant stand techno that has long lasting lyrics


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't speak much Swedish, so I only know some of what he's saying. Like that the song is about Dota and such. But All i ever wanted has good lyrics. {In my opinion that is.} Not that anyone respects it anyways. O///o


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 25, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> ( i do jumpstyle and a little bit of shuffle)



Aka you have epileptic fits every once in a while?


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Aka you have epileptic fits every once in a while?


I do those too b-but they are not epileptic fits >:c I do tecktonik to so fuck your shit


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

Believe it or not, my dance is kinda stripper-ish. ^^


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> I do those too b-but they are not epileptic fits >:c I do tecktonik to so fuck your shit


 


OH GOD NO, A TEK DANCER, never could like that style but hey the hand motions work well along with shuffle


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Believe it or not, my dance is kinda stripper-ish. ^^


I want to see...



>.>


madd foxx said:


> OH GOD NO, A TEK DANCER, never could like that style but hey the hand motions work well along with shuffle


I am more flexible thanks to Tek :V


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

I bet you do! Hahaha


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh yesh... <-<





>->


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Believe it or not, my dance is kinda stripper-ish. ^^


 

Oh ur a girl, i kept looking at that pic of the guy and i thought "oh great a dude strip dancing time to hide"


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> I do those too b-but they are not epileptic fits >:c I do tecktonik to so fuck your shit



:roll:


Jumpstyle faggots in Belfast actually _do_ look like they are having fits.



Also xxxkittyxxx, stop acting like a whore, you're probably only about 14 anyway.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Oh ur a girl, i kept looking at that pic of the guy and i thought "oh great a dude strip dancing time to hide"


 
Ew!!! Male strip dancing is really icky! ?Unless it's Criss Angel. His clothes disappear. O??o Yummmm...


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> Jumpstyle faggots in Belfast actually _do_ look like they are having fits.


 
I'm falling in love with you.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

damn me for posting 4 times, but I wouldn't hate to be there either. 

P.s. That's Rupert Grint. <3


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> Jumpstyle faggots in Belfast actually _do_ look like they are having fits.


I am more of a Hard-fag :V Hardstyle that is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyUnffUOrsI Whoever can do the shuffle to 3:15, is awesome. That makes me awesome, as I did it for a talent show here in my school :V


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> Jumpstyle faggots in Belfast actually _do_ look like they are having fits.
> ...


 


Well it is in nothern ireland. If your in a place like seattle or a nothern european country then it just looks absolutly amazing


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuck jump, Shuffle FTW!


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbveG7re9Vw

Hahaha. It's Fuzzeh. Take this as a joke man


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbveG7re9Vw
> 
> Hahaha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyUnffUOrsI The best song made by BB (Blutonium boy)


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

STOP POSTING YOUTUBE STUFF, im getting lost in my computer, And shuffle is sick, i just cant glide around that well yet


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

You are just suck at it *smugs*


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> STOP POSTING YOUTUBE STUFF, im getting lost in my computer, And shuffle is sick, i just cant glide around that well yet


 

Just because you're mentally challenged in the amazing art of computer usage,{Hell, at life probably} doesn't mean you should get angry. Haha. Burn


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Just because you're mentally challenged in the amazing art {Hell, at life probably} of computer usage, doesn't mean you should get angry. Haha. Burn


Be nice! I wont help you with MSN otherwise!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 25, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Well it is in nothern ireland. If your in a place like seattle or a nothern european country then it just looks absolutly amazing



Careful, if you make a comment like that about my country again WE WILL COME OVER AND BLOW YOUR SHIT UP! We're running out of our own kind.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A67ZkAd1wmI. It's english version. Oh! Fuzzeh, how do you know English?


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

besides its fun doing a jump shuffle dance off with the russian kids and my friends


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Be nice! I wont help you with MSN otherwise!


 
That wasn't foer you. It was for mad cuz he burned you


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4IVxpulRf8&feature=PlayList&p=92340024B0776509&index=0. Be hapy. I love this song!


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A67ZkAd1wmI. It's english version. Oh! Fuzzeh, how do you know English?


Fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you! Caramell Dansen is the WORST thing from Sweden except for Basshunter... How I know English? Does going to Canada every summer from when I was 4 until I went 12 say something about that?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> I just discover Swedish music not too long ago. Sorry if it offends. ^^. I love Basshunter. And he isn't THAT un-attractive. <3



NO. FUCK YOU. BASSHUNTER ISN'T SWEDISH MUSIC. THIS IS SWEDISH MUSIC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVGSKVkkyhc&feature=fvst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1FkbvGl-IU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEyvbfzXTTU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ndMT2Wm1j8&feature=related


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> NO. FUCK YOU. BASSHUNTER ISN'T SWEDISH MUSIC. THIS IS SWEDISH MUSIC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVGSKVkkyhc&feature=fvst
> 
> ...


Det Ã¤r iallafall bÃ¤ttre Ã¤n Caramell och Bassfucker


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> That wasn't foer you. It was for mad cuz he burned you


 

I never burned on fuzzeh its just a little dance floor rivalry


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Det Ã¤r iallafall bÃ¤ttre Ã¤n Caramell och Bassfucker



Som fan. Basshunter suger ju kuk. Visst det finns nog bra Svensk techno o Drum & Bass, fast det Ã¤r nog svÃ¥rt att hitta.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Som fan. Basshunter suger ju kuk. Visst det finns nog bra Svensk techno o Drum & Bass, fast det Ã¤r nog svÃ¥rt att hitta.


SlagsmÃ¥lsklubben. = DET DU SÃ–KER!
BTW! Vet du vem/vilka det hÃ¤r Ã¤r? http://www.wimp.com/swedishrappers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisgKEBj8uw FUCK YEAH! SLAGSMÃ…LSKLUBBEN!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> SlagsmÃ¥lsklubben. = DET DU SÃ–KER!
> BTW! Vet du vem/vilka det hÃ¤r Ã¤r? http://www.wimp.com/swedishrappers
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisgKEBj8uw FUCK YEAH! SLAGSMÃ…LSKLUBBEN!



Uhhh....ska vi se hÃ¤r........det Ã¤r Movits - Fel Del Av GÃ¥rden. ^^ Tyckte den va lite smÃ¥trevlig att lyssna pÃ¥ faktiskt


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 25, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> damn me for posting 4 times, but I wouldn't hate to be there either.
> 
> P.s. That's Rupert Grint. <3



Based on this post I have finally determined for 100% sureity that you are a troll.

You aren't even funny, its just dumb, just stop.

Thank you.

And fuck James that guy is a douche.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Som fan. Basshunter suger ju kuk. Visst det finns nog bra Svensk techno o Drum & Bass, fast det Ã¤r nog svÃ¥rt att hitta.


 

English has left the building


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Uhhh....ska vi se hÃ¤r........det Ã¤r Movits - Fel Del Av GÃ¥rden. ^^ Tyckte den va lite smÃ¥trevlig att lyssna pÃ¥ faktiskt


Yaaay! Tack! Ã„LSKAR DIG!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Yaaay! Tack! Ã„LSKAR DIG!



VarsÃ¥god ^_^



madd foxx said:


> English has left the building



Men Svenska Ã¤r sÃ¥ roligt att skiva o prata


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Du fÃ¶rresten, Maskinen har gjort EN bra lÃ¥t, SegertÃ¥get. Lyssna pÃ¥ den vetja!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Du fÃ¶rresten, Maskinen har gjort EN bra lÃ¥t, SegertÃ¥get. Lyssna pÃ¥ den vetja!



Ush, do not want. Inte riktigt min stil haha. X3


----------



## Sonata (Aug 25, 2009)

Nein. >:C


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

KÃ¤ften, tysk jÃ¤vel :V JK!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 25, 2009)

Jag tycker vi borde nog byta Ã¶ver till Engelska igen :V


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Sure thing! Basshunter sucks, Maskinen owns. /END OF THREAD


----------



## Magikian (Aug 26, 2009)

Basshunter?

I thought this was an entertainment sub-forum.

Basshunter is not entertainment.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Sure thing! Basshunter sucks, Maskinen owns. /END OF THREAD


BASSHUNTER IS THE SHIT YOU DICKLESS FUCK!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> BASSHUNTER IS THE SHIT YOU DICKLESS FUCK!



YOU BEST BE TROLLIN' NIGGER.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> YOU BEST BE TROLLIN' NIGGER.


FUCK NO BRO DAT SHIT IS BOMB!


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> BASSHUNTER IS THE SHIT YOU DICKLESS FUCK!


Atleast I got hit on 5 times today *smugs*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Atleast I got hit on 5 times today *smugs*


You still are at a lack of a penis for hating the sexiness of Basshunter.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You still are at a lack of a penis for hating the sexiness of Basshunter.


He LOOKS good but he SUCKS at making "music". Blutonium Boy, now that is music!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> He LOOKS good but he SUCKS at making "music". Blutonium Boy, now that is music!



I rave to DotA all the time! That shit is amazing! :[


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> FUCK NO BRO DAT SHIT IS BOMB!



Dammit you....you....DOUBLE NIGGER!!!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Dammit you....you....DOUBLE NIGGER!!!


............./Â´Â¯/â€™Â¯Â¯â€™/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
........../â€™/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\
........(â€˜(...Â´â€¦Â´â€¦. Â¯~/â€™...`)
.........\.................â€™...../
..........â€™â€™...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(
............./Â´Â¯/â€™Â¯Â¯â€™/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
........../â€™/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\
........(â€˜(...Â´â€¦Â´â€¦. Â¯~/â€™...`)
.........\.................â€™...../
..........â€™â€™...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(

Just double the bro power. :V


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> ............./Â´Â¯/â€™Â¯Â¯â€™/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ........../â€™/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\
> ........(â€˜(...Â´â€¦Â´â€¦. Â¯~/â€™...`)
> .........\.................â€™...../
> ...


Stop with the fighting! Listen to some Slagsmalsklubben instead :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisgKEBj8uw


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Stop with the fighting! Listen to some Slagsmalsklubben instead :V
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisgKEBj8uw


Nope, I'ma listen to Basshunter and I'ma like it. :3

~All I ever wanted was to see you smilin'~


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nope, I'ma listen to Basshunter and I'ma like it. :3
> 
> ~All I ever wanted was to see you smilin'~



Well then you're a fucking faggot >:C


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Well then you're a fucking faggot >:C


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Guilty as charged.



Haha, you funny guy. I kill you last, ok? :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Haha, you funny guy. I kill you last, ok? :3


Yay! I'll spend the extra time you have given me to rave to some more Basshunter. :3


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 26, 2009)

Basshunter's videos make me cringe. 
Aswell as the "music".


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

I have yet to see anybody prove why Basshunter's music is bad. All I've heard is pretty much "Basshunter sucks" without anybody explaining exactly why.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I have yet to see anybody prove why Basshunter's music is bad. All I've heard is pretty much "Basshunter sucks" without anybody explaining exactly why.



Godammit, now I actually have to go and listen to this band.

Edit:  They are repetitive and autotuned. They suck.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Godammit, now I actually have to go and listen to this band.
> 
> Edit:  They are repetitive and autotuned. They suck.



Well, I'ma dance to the repetitive and autotuned music, and ya' can't stop meh. :3


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you! And I don't understand any of the Swedish. Rupert Grint is SEXY


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 27, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Thank you! And I don't understand any of the Swedish. Rupert Grint is SEXY



And your avatar sure as fuck isn't.

Or the guy in your sig.

Or Basshunter.
*Eww*


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 27, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> And your avatar sure as fuck isn't.
> 
> Or the guy in your sig.
> 
> ...



Chill!  :evil:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Chill!  :evil:



I _was_ chilled when I wrote it... :roll:


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 27, 2009)

Someone's had BITCHTOAST for breakfast


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 27, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Someone's had BITCHTOAST for breakfast



Oh noes!

No, someone just wanted to provoke a reaction, and hey look! It worked! =D


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> NO. FUCK YOU. BASSHUNTER ISN'T SWEDISH MUSIC. THIS IS SWEDISH MUSIC



This too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM -Amon Amarth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szFlV-83A0I - Hypocrisy (Swe)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSG8grWnHYw - Marduk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yareXHZijKE - Ice Age


----------



## Aden (Aug 27, 2009)

I swear if xxxkittylovelovesparklysexehravexxx is a serious, honest-to-goodness real person, I ragequit life.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Someone's had BITCHTOAST for breakfast



Fuck yeah I had toast for breakfast. Looks like you have *CANCER* on the menu.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Fuck yeah I had toast for breakfast. Looks like you have *CANCER* on the menu.



Bitchcancer?


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't see where anyone got cancer from. I have an Allah damned tumour


----------



## Ziff (Aug 28, 2009)

I liek basshunter >.> also I herd u liek mudkipz


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 28, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> I don't see where anyone got cancer from. I have an Allah damned tumour



Tumour = cancer, idiot. Just because it isn't malignant doesn't mean it isn't cancer.

Also, your sig isn't too soon, it's incredible late. The jokes were rolling in the moment his death got announced, and also throughout his life...


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 28, 2009)

...why is this still going? :conf:


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 28, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Tumour = cancer, idiot. Just because it isn't malignant doesn't mean it isn't cancer.
> 
> Also, your sig isn't too soon, it's incredible late. The jokes were rolling in the moment his death got announced, and also throughout his life...


 

Stop trolling me non-dental bitch


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Stop trolling me *non-dental* bitch



wat

\wat


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> wat
> 
> \wat



you have no tooths?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> wat
> 
> \wat



It's fun how quoting your slashes straightens them.

Also: Seriously...what?


----------



## Takun (Aug 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> wat
> 
> \wat




My history class made wat so much more awesome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wat_Tyler


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2009)

Wat? D:

:C


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 28, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Stop trolling me non-dental bitch



lolwut?

You are made of fail through and through. All I'm doing is calling out your stupidity, if you stopped then I would stop.
If I were in your supposed condition then I would be learning all I could about it. It seems like you're content to sit in ignorance over what is wrong with you. However, it being you, I expected no different.
Also, I have excellent teeth.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone here actually play DoTa other then me?

Honestly I find it funny that people dance to the song and having no idea what the game is.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 28, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Stop trolling me non-dental bitch



WOAH WOAH WOAH 



The fuck is YOU saying


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay Ramsay, I will stop being ignorant and showing repetitive stupidity by posting pointless threads if you will stop being rude to me. Deal? And I have looked up stuff about my illness, thank you very much. xp


----------



## aftershok (Sep 2, 2009)

So I went to check out basshunter.  Some techno I like alot,, this ,, not so much,, sorry


----------

